# BBQ sauce sweetener



## mph (Sep 9, 2009)

Went to a new neighbors house for a Barbie. They were doing Baby Backs on their Webber. They sauced them before taking them off the grill and were quite tasty. I enjoy all the regional sauces...Memphis, KC, Carolina, Texas, etc. This was a little different. Couldn't put my finger on it so I had to ask...What are you sweetening your sauce with? She told me Grape Jelly. I had never thought about that before but it was very good. Anybody else ever use grape or other fruit jelly in a BBQ sauce?

Mark


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2009)

I have used plum jelly.


----------



## hungryjohn (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't want anything sweet anywhere near my sauce.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 9, 2009)

Ditto on the plum jelly and plum sauce.

Also I have used peach, apricot and green gage puree

I have also made some mango/pineapple chutney for use with sliced beef.

Pickled Green tomato salsa ( almost a relish )

Applesauce for sliced pork.

I grow about 300 lbs of grapes each year and hadn't thought of using it in a bbq sauce.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have heard of using jelly I think it was ron and dawn use it too I think. I have never used it but you never know what I put in my BBq sauce cause half the time I dont know. So if it hits me at the right time it might just make it in the sauce.


----------



## mph (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought the sauce was rather tasty. I'm going to try it on my next batch of sauce. It's always nice to find a new spin on the BBQ. Hungryjohn, I do like sauces with no sweetener, it just depends on my mood that day.

Mark


----------



## lph (Sep 9, 2009)

Seems like every party I go to around here someone has brought a crock pot full of store bought frozen meatballs covered in a mixture of cheap bbq sauce and grape jelly.  Personally, it's not my thing, but they always seem to go fast.  Maybe it's a Minnesota thing.......


----------



## azrocker (Sep 9, 2009)

Dutch's recipe!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...13&postcount=1


----------



## backcountry (Sep 9, 2009)

Buster's BBQ Sauce is made with blueberries and it's very tasty. Their spicy one is super good! I could see grapes being a nice touch to a sauce for sure if you're after a sweet sauce. 

Keep the sweet away from any of my beef though!


----------



## fishawn (Sep 9, 2009)

Anything's possible & although I have never used jelly I have heard it mentioned quite often. I met some guys a while back that soaked there ribs overnight in Rootbeer before grilling & said they are..... 

(AS EXPECTED)  "The best ribs you have ever had".


----------



## mph (Sep 9, 2009)

Backcountry, now you're hitting where it hurts. I love blueberries...and they are really good for you. A blueberry BBQ sauce is something I'd love to try. Please pass on the recipe!


----------



## mph (Sep 9, 2009)

Allright, I'm going to try this one too.

BLUEBERRY BBQ SAUCE

2 cups fresh blueberries
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
3 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons ketchup
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon ginger powder
Combine all the ingredients and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool. Pour the sauce into a blender and blend until smooth.


----------



## backcountry (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting that recipe! I wish I had the recipe for Busters sauce, but it's a commercial sauce. Not one that's got a huge presence as far as I know, but if you google it, they do have a website. I found it by meeting the creator's father who owns a fishing lodge in NW Ontario and he gave us a few bottles to test out.


----------



## zopi (Sep 9, 2009)

I've used canned peaches before...pureed them in the blender...was pretty good..

I think I was out of brown sugar for some stupid reason..


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I use mollassas and Brown sugar in mine.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Honey,apricot preserves....


----------

